# Photos of our baby calf



## Royd Wood (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes its a girl Our first born on the farm 

A beautiful baby Galloway black heifer calf was born on April fools day at 7.05pm.


----------



## gates (Apr 20, 2010)

what a lovey babies great picturing of the babies  black beauty is too attractive.cleveland  launcher iron is a famous golf launcher for any level of golfer


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 25, 2010)

the only reply to my pics is from a spammer  and I have no time to play golf


----------



## Jae~b (Apr 25, 2010)

gates said:
			
		

> what a lovey babies great picturing of the babies  black beauty is too attractive.cleveland  launcher iron is a famous golf launcher for any level of golfer


That is bizarre!

anywhooo, your baby is so cute, congrats on your firstborn and a atta girl for your mommy


----------



## PattySh (Apr 25, 2010)

Congrats on the baby girl. She's adorable!


----------



## Ranch Girl (May 4, 2010)

Aw, what a beautiful calf! 
She is SO CUTE!!!


----------



## rater (May 7, 2010)

very cute babies pictures its look very sweet  i share these pictures with my facebook friends.
work at home on the internet


----------

